# Zama Carb



## 666K9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi All, 
I'm new to the site and am hoping to get some info on a Zama (I think)carb. It's off a 10-year-old (plus) McCulloch leaf blower (MAC 280B). It's hard to start but has good spark with a new plug. It'll start when primed (gas into the cylinder) and then cuts off (plug is dry when checked). I've taken the top and bottom plates off the carb (M35A 66Q) but am confused by the red and white half moon shaped plastic pieces over the H/L adjusting screws. MTD tells me a special tool is required available only to their certified techs. Any way to get around this? If so and I get them off, what else needs to be disassembled and what's the sequence for adjusting the carb? Does ZAMA offer support for these?
Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I don't know off hand what limiters are on that carb. Is there any type of black or white retaing ring or device around the limiters?

You can get info on Zama carbs at www.zamacarb.com


----------



## 666K9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes, there is a white plastic piece around the base of both screws. I've since read somewhere that the limiters (?) have to be cut off. Can the adjustments neccessary be done with them in place? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 666K9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hankster, I just looked at the Zama website and my carbs limiters and white plastic piece look the same as the carb on the far left on their home page. Which limiter is on the high screw, red or white?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Does it look like this?









If so you can put a large screw driver in the slot in the white coller that surounds the limiters and pry it apart. As you are prying it apart you can use a small screwdriver to pop the caps off. The other option is to just cut off the tabs on the limiters with small sidecuts (but I'd recommend popping off the caps if you can as you can then replace them once you've made any adjustments).


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

your high side is always the farthest from the cylinder..........btw , sounds like you need a diaphragm...........from the picture, it will be on the bottom side


----------



## 666K9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks Crazy


----------

